# Hard sought-after pomp



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Had to fish in some pretty terrible conditions but I managed a decent pomp. 16.5" and FAT!


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

That's a nice looking fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go man ! I talked myself out of going, because of the wind. Guess I'm getting soft ! Lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Gotta luV the pomps!

Dang! First the sheeps now the Pomps... ok ok I see yah! Well done man ur getting it done all over the place. Good eats and good times brotha thanks for sharing and reporting


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> . Guess I'm getting soft ! Lol


Pa Pow!! Hahaha 
Cant get'em on the couch


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Pa Pow!! Hahaha
> Cant get'em on the couch


Hey ,you at least need to leave my excuse in the quote. Lol


----------



## Bward850 (Feb 4, 2016)

Going to make for a great dinner!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Pa Pow!! Hahaha
> Cant get'em on the couch


Lmao
So true

Hey bud how about calling your buddy over here ;-)


----------



## Baller44 (Feb 16, 2016)

Using sand fleas or shrimp! I havnt been able to find sand fleas anywhere!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I was using shrimp. The water and wind were terrible. I didn't ecpect to catch anything!


----------

